# Hubguards + Pegs = Hinterrad schief :-(



## D0wnhill (14. September 2017)

Leute ich hab mir vor ner Weile Pegs an mein Bike montiert,wollte ins Grind-Game einsteigen 
Aber leider habe ich an der Hinterachse ein Prroblem...und zwar sitzt nach der Montage der hubguards und pegs das Hinterrad einen Tick enger an der driver-side 
Ich hab echt einiges probiert,sogar Kontakt zu Colony BMX aufgenommen wo mich der Besitzer,Clint Millar per Email beraten hat,leider ohne Erfolg...
Zu den Teilen,Hinterrad Nabe ist eine Colony und ebenfalls ein Hubguard von denen,was ja eigentlich passen sollte.
Hier mal ein Bild:







Der hubguard ersetzt einfach die Konusmutter die vorher auf der Nabe sitzt.
Nur leider benötigt der montierte guard ca 2-3mm mehr Platz.Ich muss die Dropouts zwar nicht direkt stretchen,aber das Rad geht schon schwer rein.
Dadurch kann man die Bremse nicht mehr korrekt justieren da das Rad nicht genau gerade sitzt,es neigt sich leicht zur Antriebsseite 

Erst wollte ich den Hubguard innen leicht abschleifen und so an den Platz kommen,das geht aber leider nicht weil alles zu passgenau ist:






Wenn man nämlich das Innere davon abtragen würde,dann würde der montierte Hubguard an der Nabe schleifen beim fahren:






Und hier montiert,da ist kaum Spaltmaß zwischen:






Jemand evtl ne Idee was ich nochm machen könnte um das Rad wieder richtig zentriert zu bekommen ?

Meine Ideen die noch bleiben:


- Den Hubguard außen abschleifen,aber da ist das Loch für die Secure Schraube im Weg + ich glaube auch dass das den Hubguard instabil machen könnte,ist aus Alu

- Die Dropouts vom Rahmen einen miniminimalen Tick stretchen,so würde das Rad lockerer drin sitzen und evtl hätte ich so die Möglichkeit alles so zu montieren dass es durch die Muttern gerade gehalten wird ?

- Ich lasse es wie es ist und versuche die Bremsen so einzustellen dass es läuft.
Bin damit auch so schon gefahren,läuft gut,nur halt die Bremsen greifen nicht richtig und geben Vibration an den Rahmen ab da sie nicht gleichmäßig dran sitzen...

- Clint hatte mir noch geraten durch verstellen der Speichen das Hinterrad quasi leicht OffSet zu setzen und so zu zentrieren...aber irgendwie bin ich davon nicht wirklich begeistert.
Kennt sich da jemand mit aus oder hat jemand sowas schonmal gemacht ?


Deswegen an die erfahrenen Schrauber hier,gibts da evtl nen Kniff den ich nutzen könnte um das zu fixen ?
Danke schonmal


----------



## D0wnhill (17. September 2017)

Alright leute,scheinbar hat hier auch niemand ne Idee...? 
Hab die ganze Woche überlegt und gerade nochmal versucht dran zu fummeln,da geht nix...Denke ich schleife das gleich doch einfach ein bissel runter innen.
Und sollte der Rand der Nabe dann anecken schleife ich den Hubguard zusätzlich innen ein bissel aus...hoffe das klappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grave_digga (17. September 2017)

Auf der Außenseite (also die schmale Seite vom Konus) 2mm abschleifen?


----------



## D0wnhill (17. September 2017)

Nee,ich schleife quasi das Innenteil vom Hubguard bissel runter,1-2mm.
Das wo ich oben auch die Bilder habe.
Danach gucke ich ob der Rand der Nabe schleift wenn ich das Rad drehe und der Hubguard montiert ist.
Wenn nicht = suuuuper 
Aber ich befürchte halt dass ich den dann innen auch noch bissel ausschleifen muss damit da genug Platz ist.

PS: Glaube ich weiß was Du meinst,hatte ich auch überlegt.
Nur da ist ein Loch für so ne Secure Schraube,das wird dann sehr eng,bzw kommt da nah dran.Das will ich vermeiden,deswegen glaube ich innen geht besser


----------



## grave_digga (17. September 2017)

Außen wäre halt die Problematik nicht gegeben das etwas schleift. Weil innen musst Du 2 Stellen bearbeiten. Außen wäre "einfacher" vermute ich mal, wenn Du das Teil dann richtig aufschraubst löst sich das auch nicht. Aber probiers einfach mal, innen ist eben aufwändiger m.M.n..


----------



## D0wnhill (17. September 2017)

@grave_digga Da hast Du absolut Recht !
Ein Problem was ich nicht erwähnt habe,ich mache die ganze Aktion mit nem Dremel und Metall-Aufsätzen.
Sprich auf Grund der Elemente die ich dazu nutze bzw besitze habe ich nix was so ne Fläche außen komplett plan schleifen würde.Also nur eine dicke + dünne Scheibe für Metall wo ja innen die Befestigungsschraube vom Fremel sitzt ( Also kann ich das Ding beim arbeiten nicht komplett flach aufs Material legen ).
Daher ist für mich außen komplett Plan zu schleifen nicht machbar 
Müsste das wenn dann mit Feile und Leinen machen...hätte die sogar in nem passenden Hieb da glaube ich,aber keine Ahnung ob das dann per Hand gut wird.
Der Dremel Aufsatz passt genau auf das Innenteil und ich hab halt so Aufsätze für feine Sachen da,ähnlich ner Stiftspitze,damit könnte ich das innen ausfräsen.


----------



## grave_digga (17. September 2017)

Klar geht das mit dem Dremel auch innen, aber wenn ich das machen müsste würde ich es außen abnehmen. Schön anzeichnen und mit der Feile sollte das kein Problem sein. Den Feinschliff dann auf einer festen Unterlage mit Schmirgelpapier damit es schön plan wird. 400er oder so. Aber wie gesagt mach mal so wie Du denkst und wir kucken mal wie gut das klappt. Kann ja auch super funktionieren.


----------



## D0wnhill (17. September 2017)

@grave_digger Jetzt bringst Du mich ins Grübeln...ich schlaf nochmal drüber und entscheide morgen wie ichs mache...
Aber thx auf jeden Fall für den input,es ist immer gut ne andere Meinung zu hören 
Sobald ichs durch habe geb ich feedback


----------



## D0wnhill (18. September 2017)

So,also Standnder Dinge -> Ich schleife es innen mit der Hand ab 
Grund => Ich hab am nächsten Tag nochmak geschaut,das Loch für die Secure Schraube berühre ich schon nach ca 1,7mm,und evtl muss ich sogar bis zu 2,5-3mm oder minimal mehr rausholen damit es passt.
Daher muss ich es leider innen machen...habs kurz mit dem Dremel versucht,aber das ist mir zu unruhig und ungenau.
Daher mache ich es jetzt per Hand.Komme leider mit keiner meiner Feilen sauber ran,daher nehme ich Schleifleinen.Hab was billlige grobe hier und paar feine MicroMesh,bisher hab ich schon gut was runter,aber hatte heute keinen Bock mehr weiter zu machen.
Ist anstrengend,bzw nervig.Ich wills schön passgenau haben,daher hab  ich mir aus nem Zahnstocher nen Kontrollstick gemacht den ich mir anlegen kann + ich hab es paar Mal dann immer kurz eingespannt und geschaut wie es sitzt usw.
Ist also leider was Fummele.Ich hoffe ich muss es innen nicht noch unten passend machen...bisher ist noch genug Spiel,vielleicht passt es sogar ohne unten noch ausbessern zu müssen,das wäre genial


----------



## grave_digga (18. September 2017)

Sieht ja gar nicht mal schlecht aus bis jetzt.


----------



## D0wnhill (18. September 2017)

Thx,ich hoffe auch dass es was wird 
Werde mal Rückmeldung geben sobald ich alles fertig habe,evtl hat ja auch jemand mal so nen ähnlichen Fall und kann dann bei mir schauen obs klappt oder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (20. September 2017)

Die korrekte (und seit Jahrzehnten bewaehrte) Methode waere uebrigens gewesen, den Hinterbau so zu verbiegen, bis es passt oder darauf zu scheissen, weil's praktisch egal ist.


----------



## D0wnhill (20. September 2017)

@R.C. Dafür ist es ja noch nicht zu spät,konnte bisher nicht dran weiter arbeiten.
Aber sitzt das Hinterrad dadurch beim Einbau dann auch wieder zentral,bzw lässt es sich dann zentrieren ?

Edit: Und wenn ich das so mache,muss ich dann beide Dropouts quasi spreizen ?
Weil enger ist es ja nur an der Nicht-Antriebs-Seite geworden,wo der Hubguard sitzt.
Oder muss ich nur diese eine Seite leicht nach außen biegen ? 
Weil die Antriebs-Seite ist so schon nicht sehr viel Spiel zwischen der Kettenstrebe und dem Zahnrad,deswegen frage ich.


----------



## R.C. (21. September 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> @R.C. Dafür ist es ja noch nicht zu spät,konnte bisher nicht dran weiter arbeiten.
> Aber sitzt das Hinterrad dadurch beim Einbau dann auch wieder zentral,bzw lässt es sich dann zentrieren ?



Ja, das geht.



D0wnhill schrieb:


> Weil enger ist es ja nur an der Nicht-Antriebs-Seite geworden,wo der Hubguard sitzt.
> Oder muss ich nur diese eine Seite leicht nach außen biegen ?



Genau. Wobei sich das nicht so leicht biegen laesst, der Hinterbau wird immer wieder ein Stueck 'zurueckspringen'.


----------



## D0wnhill (21. September 2017)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ja, das geht.



Alright,dann teste ich das mal 



R.C. schrieb:


> Genau. Wobei sich das nicht so leicht biegen laesst, der Hinterbau wird immer wieder ein Stueck 'zurueckspringen'.



I know,ich muss es quasi ein bissel über-biegen um dann die gewünschte Dehnung zu erreichen.
Also eigentlich hätte ich an ne Gewindestange und Muttern zum spreizen gedacht.
Aber wenn ich es nur an der einen Seite mache könnte ich versuchen den Rahmen hinzulegen und mit einem massiven Holzbalken oder so den einen Dropout versuchen durch hebeln zu biegen.

Edit:





Der Typ im Video zeigt ein paar Varianten


----------



## D0wnhill (21. September 2017)

Jungs Alptraum Szenario...ich hab das Bike bis auf den Rahmen runter gestripped und dann mit dem ersten Versuch direkt so weit gebogen dass ich jetzt mega Spiel habe...
Das kann doch nicht die Wahrheit sein...soll ich jetzt zurück biegen ?
Oder so lassen und einfach mit den Schrauben zuziehen und gucken ob es sich zentrieren lässt ?
Mega mies...


----------



## grave_digga (21. September 2017)

Einfach Felge rein und zuschrauben. Das bissl Spannung reissts nicht raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D0wnhill (21. September 2017)

Meinst Du wirklich ? 
Ich trau mich das ja schon fast gar nicht zu sagen,aber ich hab da jetzt bissel mehr als ne dicke Daumenbreite Spiel...


PS: Habe es jetzt von Hand minimal vor-gebogen,das hat etwas gebracht,jetzt ist es keine Daumenbreite mehr.Und dann hab ich mal ohne Kette usw einfach den Reifen dran montiert.


Edit: Also der aktuelle Stand,jetzt hat es etwas zuviel Spiel wenn ich es ohne Muttern einsetze...,geschätzt so nen halben Zentimeter ist Spielraum...
Mal gucken,evtl passt es ja wenn ich jetzt alles zusammen setzte oder @R.C. oder irgendwer hat noch nen Tipp


----------



## grave_digga (22. September 2017)

Schraubs doch einfach mal rein und kuck, was soll schon groß passieren? 1-2cm würde ich als vernachlässigbar einordnen.


----------



## D0wnhill (22. September 2017)

grave_digga schrieb:


> Schraubs doch einfach mal rein und kuck, was soll schon groß passieren? 1-2cm würde ich als vernachlässigbar einordnen.



Bro liest du auch was ich schreibe ? 
Es wurde bereits montiert und wieder demontiert...ich brauche wenn dann nur Tipps wenn du auch Plan hast,bitte nicht einfach trial end error,das mache ich ja selber schon 

PS: Nimms mir nicht böse,aber alles was du bisher dazu geschrieben hast war eher weniger hilfreich...


----------



## R.C. (22. September 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Edit: Also der aktuelle Stand,jetzt hat es etwas zuviel Spiel wenn ich es ohne Muttern einsetze...,geschätzt so nen halben Zentimeter ist Spielraum...



Na, dann passt ja noch ein zusaetzlicher Hubguard 



D0wnhill schrieb:


> Mal gucken,evtl passt es ja wenn ich jetzt alles zusammen setzte oder @R.C. oder irgendwer hat noch nen Tipp



Wenn's mittig ist und sonst keine Probleme gibt, wuerd' ich einfach eine Beilage draufstecken. Dann hast du immer noch genug Platz, falls du mal auch auf der Antriebsseite einen Guard 'innen' anbringen willst, bzw. einen anderen.


----------



## D0wnhill (22. September 2017)

R.C. schrieb:


> Na, dann passt ja noch ein zusaetzlicher Hubguard
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn's mittig ist und sonst keine Probleme gibt, wuerd' ich einfach eine Beilage draufstecken. Dann hast du immer noch genug Platz, falls du mal auch auf der Antriebsseite einen Guard 'innen' anbringen willst, bzw. einen anderen.




An beiden Seiten sind bereits Guards und Pegs,auf der Driver-Side ist es der overguard von éclat,deswegen braucht es da keinen Platz.
Ich bin jetzt noch unterwegs,und versuche am Nachmittag nochmal leicht zurück zu biegen...einfach nur ärgerlich dass mir das passiert ist...
Aber thx in jeden Fall @R.C. 
Ich hoffe echt das klappt und wenn ich alle Teile wieder dran habe dass es endlich auch mit dem Rad zentrieren klappt.


----------



## R.C. (22. September 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> An beiden Seiten sind bereits Guards und Pegs,auf der Driver-Side ist es der overguard von éclat,deswegen braucht es da keinen Platz.



ich weiss, hab' ich am Photo gesehen. Deswegen meinte ich ja, den Platz als Reserve zu lassen.


----------



## D0wnhill (22. September 2017)

R.C. schrieb:


> ich weiss, hab' ich am Photo gesehen. Deswegen meinte ich ja, den Platz als Reserve zu lassen.



Das Problem ist dass da echt schon ne Lücke ist die sich nur durch das zuziehen der Muttern schließt...das gefällt mir absolut nicht dass da hinten jetzt so ne negativ-spannung drauf ist 
Ich werde wie gesagt am Nachmittag nochmal versuchen was zu verbiegen,und sonst evtl mit Gewindestange,mal gucken.


----------



## R.C. (22. September 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dass da echt schon ne Lücke ist die sich nur durch das zuziehen der Muttern schließt...das gefällt mir absolut nicht dass da hinten jetzt so ne negativ-spannung drauf ist



Deswegen ja auch eine (hinreichend dicke  Beilage da drauf.


----------



## D0wnhill (22. September 2017)

R.C. schrieb:


> Deswegen ja auch eine (hinreichend dicke  Beilage da drauf.




Du ich hab sowas nicht,bzw müsste das kaufen.
Und überhaupt...ich habs verbockt,jetzt muss ich das auch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes wieder richten...
Fuck Mann...bin echt sauer auf mich selber dass ich das direkt so gekillt habe.Ich komme kopfmäßig nicht drauf klar da so nen Spacer reinzuhauen und damit zu fahren...ich werd das zurück biegen,und wenn ich den fucking Rahmen zerstöre,das ist mir egal 
Thx a lot @R.C.,wünsch Dir einen guten Friday heute !
Werde mal berichten sobald ich da was hinbekommen habe.


----------



## D0wnhill (23. September 2017)

Jungs...I've made it 
War hartnäckig,aber mit Familienmitglied als Ausgleichsgewicht ging es klar 
Jetzt sitzt das Rad wirklich perfekt,bin mega happy !
Konnte aber noch nix montieren,werde ich alles am Abend machen.
@R.C. wie verfahre ich jetzf am besten um sicher zu stellen dass ich das Hinterrad zentral in Line fixiert bekomme ?

[Bild entfernt zur Übersicht]

PS: Frage nebenbei,fettet man diese Aufnahme für die Kurbelarme beim reinstecken ?

Beim MTB mach ich ja Fett ans Innenlager,Castrol LMX.
Dabei auch,oder eher trocken montieren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (25. September 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> @R.C. wie verfahre ich jetzf am besten um sicher zu stellen dass ich das Hinterrad zentral in Line fixiert bekomme ?
> 
> Beim reinschrauben meinst du? Mit Holzkeilen zwischen Reifen und Kettenstreben.
> 
> ...


----------



## D0wnhill (25. September 2017)

Holzkeile zwischen Kettenstrebe,really ?! 
Ich dachte das lässt sich jetzt durch das spreizen der Dropouts irgendwie anders zentrieren ?! 
Ich hab die jetzt absolut perfekt verbogen,also sprich das sitzt locker aber passgenau wenn man den Reifen mit Hubguards etc einsetzt und muss nur festgeschraubt werden.

Und ich glaube ich hab das falsch erklärt,bzw falsch gefragt.
Wenn ich die Kurbeln aufstecke tue ich auch Fett drauf.Nur dieser schwarze Stab auf dem Bild,kommt da Fett drauf wenn ich den in das Teil unten schiebe wo die Lager drin sitzen ?
Sorry fürs doofe erklären,mir fehlen immer wieder die Begrifflichkeiten für die ganzen Teile & Stellen...


----------



## R.C. (25. September 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Holzkeile zwischen Kettenstrebe,really ?!
> Ich dachte das lässt sich jetzt durch das spreizen der Dropouts irgendwie anders zentrieren ?!



Die Keile sind zum spannen der Kette, damit das Rad nicht schief eingebaut ist (beide Seiten gleich weit in den Dropouts verschoben). Unabhaengig davon, ob der Hinterbau zu weit ist oder nicht.



D0wnhill schrieb:


> Ich hab die jetzt absolut perfekt verbogen,also sprich das sitzt locker aber passgenau wenn man den Reifen mit Hubguards etc einsetzt und muss nur festgeschraubt werden.



Dann passt's ja soweit und man muss nichts machen.



D0wnhill schrieb:


> Und ich glaube ich hab das falsch erklärt,bzw falsch gefragt.
> Wenn ich die Kurbeln aufstecke tue ich auch Fett drauf.Nur dieser schwarze Stab auf dem Bild,kommt da Fett drauf wenn ich den in das Teil unten schiebe wo die Lager drin sitzen ?
> Sorry fürs doofe erklären,mir fehlen immer wieder die Begrifflichkeiten für die ganzen Teile & Stellen...



Auf die Achse (jaja, Welle) selbst meinst du. Ja, dort auch.


----------



## D0wnhill (25. September 2017)

Ok,also dann kommt schön fett auf die Welle,gut zu wissen 

Nur mit den Keilen bin ich mir gerade noch unsicher wie Du das meinst 
Also es bedeutet doch dass ich die nicht brauche wenn die Dropouts jetzt gut angepasst sind,oder ?
Ich wollte klassisch erstmal die driver Seite festziehen und dynn mit der anderen die Kettenspannung anpassen wenn ich das Rad dann fest montiere.
Muss den ganzen Kram aber später erst wieder ans Rad machen,bin mega gespannt ob jetzt die Bremsen und das Hinterrad wieder perfekt sitzen


----------



## R.C. (25. September 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Nur mit den Keilen bin ich mir gerade noch unsicher wie Du das meinst



Man hat (wenn man allein ist) nicht genug Haende um das hintere Laufrad nach hinten zu druecken und auf beiden Seiten festzuschrauben, also kann man etwa Keile (oder irgendwas  zwischen Rad und Rahmen klemmen, um das hintere Laufrad bis zum festschrauben zu fixieren.


----------



## D0wnhill (25. September 2017)

Ahh,jetzt verstehe ich..dann nevermind... 
Sobald ich alles zusammen habe geb ich mal Rückmeldung obs jetzt endlich wieder anständig "rollt"   Freue mich endlich wieder zu fahren ,das Wetter ist ja momentan noch nice.
Mega danke schonmal @R.C. für Deine ganz Hilfe !
Ist gut wenn einem jemand Tipps gibt der Plan hat,thx a lot


----------



## D0wnhill (26. September 2017)

Leute,langsam werd ich verrückt mit dem shize....Alles ist perfekt gebogen,aber trotzdem zieht sich das Rad beim montieren mehr auf die Antriebs Seite 
Das kann doch nicht sein...und vor allem,why ?! 
Sobald ich die Mutter von der Antriebs Seite anziehe zieht es das Rad nach da,auch wenn ich es vorher auf die non-driver Seite kippe beim festziehen der Mutter...


----------



## D0wnhill (27. September 2017)

Hat niemand nen Tipp woran es liegen könnte ?
@r.c hab ich evtl beim Spreizen der Dropouts was falsch gemacht ?
Wenn ich den Rahmen mit Wasserwaage gerade ausrichte,und dann den Hinterreifen komplett in die Dropouts lege,sitzt der Reifen mittig und perfekt...warum lässt sich also ds doofe Ding nicht zentrieren wenn ich den normal einbaue 
Und genau jetzt wo nochmal gutes Wetter ist,total lame...

PS: Wetter ist mega,genießt es Jungs !


----------



## R.C. (27. September 2017)

Nocheinmal langsam: wenn die Achse gerade drinnen ist und du auf beiden Seiten die Schrauben/Muttern anziehst, dann zieht es dir das Rad schief? Auch ohne Kettenspannung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D0wnhill (27. September 2017)

Genau @R.C.
Bzw nicht schief,es ist dann einfach nen Tick näher an der Antriebsseite.

Edit: Bin gleich back und teste es dann nochmal.
Ich ziehe immer mit nem Drehmoment Schlüssel beide Seiten bis 40NM an,aber vorher erstmal gleichmäßig fest per Hand


----------



## D0wnhill (27. September 2017)

Hoffe da kommt das mal rüber.
Bei dem Pic sitzt das Rad ohne Kettenspannung mit beiden Hubguards und den Pegs fest montiert...


----------



## R.C. (27. September 2017)

Ab wann zieht's das Rad denn nach rechts? Also sobald du die Schrauben/Muttern anziehst, oder erst, wenn du sie fest anziehst?

Eine Beilagscheibe wuerde das Symptom beseitigen.


----------



## D0wnhill (27. September 2017)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ab wann zieht's das Rad denn nach rechts? Also sobald du die Schrauben/Muttern anziehst, oder erst, wenn du sie fest anziehst?
> 
> Eine Beilagscheibe wuerde das Symptom beseitigen.



Habs gerade nochmal getestet.Eigentlich kann man sagen dass es beginnt sobald die Schrauben leicht handfest angezogen werden.

Und wohin sollte dann die Beilage,auf beide Seiten ?
Kann ich da einfach etwas aus dem Bauhaus nehmen oder gibt es da spezielle ?
Sry,hab da nicht so wirklich Plan von...


Edit: Mir fällt gerade ein ich hab noch 2 Spacer die bei dem Muttern dabei waren ab Werk !!!
Gehen die auch ?


----------



## R.C. (27. September 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Habs gerade nochmal getestet.Eigentlich kann man sagen dass es beginnt sobald die Schrauben leicht handfest angezogen werden.



Liegen die Dropouts nicht ganz an der Nabe an?



D0wnhill schrieb:


> Und wohin sollte dann die Beilage,auf beide Seiten ?
> Kann ich da einfach etwas aus dem Bauhaus nehmen oder gibt es da spezielle ?



Auf die Antriebsseite.
Ganz egal, passen muss sie.


----------



## D0wnhill (27. September 2017)

R.C. schrieb:


> Liegen die Dropouts nicht ganz an der Nabe an



Doch,ich hatte es ja so gebogen dass es sitzt.Da ist vielleicht ein Spiel von nichtmal nem mm/ 2-3 Blatt Papier dicke,wenn keine Schrauben angezogen sind.Also das Rad lässt sich locker einhängen wenn man das Rad ganz in die Dropouts schiebt.



R.C. schrieb:


> Auf die Antriebsseite.
> Ganz egal, passen muss sie.




Und ich nehme dann die die bereits dabei waren,das so runde Scheiben die unter der Mutter lagen.
Aber an welcher Stelle soll ich die verbauen ?

Auf der Antriebsseite ist ja:

Mutter -> Peg --> Hubguard / Overguard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (27. September 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Doch,ich hatte es ja so gebogen dass es sitzt.Da ist vielleicht ein Spiel von nichtmal nem mm/ 2-3 Blatt Papier dicke,wenn keine Schrauben angezogen sind.Also das Rad lässt sich locker einhängen wenn man das Rad ganz in die Dropouts schiebt.



Also auf jeden Fall weniger Luft als das Rad dann aussermittig ist, richtig?



D0wnhill schrieb:


> Aber an welcher Stelle soll ich die verbauen ?
> 
> Auf der Antriebsseite ist ja:
> 
> Mutter -> Peg --> Hubguard / Overguard



Innen, zwischen Nabe und Kettenstrebe.
Mutter -> Peg --> Hubguard --> Dropout --> Beilage --> Nabe


----------



## D0wnhill (27. September 2017)

Hier ist ein Bild wo man es sieht,da sitzt das Rad ohne Muttern drin







Really hinter den Dropout ?
Muss ich den Rahmen dann etwa wieder verbiegen ?!
Weil ich glaube man sieht das auf dem Bild,so passt das eher nicht denke ich.


----------



## R.C. (28. September 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Really hinter den Dropout ?
> Muss ich den Rahmen dann etwa wieder verbiegen ?!



Nein, du nimmst eine (oder mehrere) Beilagen, die den Spalt schliessen und das Rad mittig stehen lassen.


----------



## D0wnhill (28. September 2017)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nein, du nimmst eine (oder mehrere) Beilagen, die den Spalt schliessen und das Rad mittig stehen lassen.




Du ich hab den Werks-Spacer benutzt,guck






Leider neigt der das Rad noch schlimmer auf die Seite...ich bin langsam am verzweifeln hier Jungs...
Ist die Stelle nicht korrekt ? Es ist das silberne Ding hinter dem Hubguard und Dopout eingebaut,direkt vor der Nabe / Antriebsrad.
Ich muss auch sagen,der Spacer passt so nicht rein.Keiner den ich hier hatte hat gepasst,da war zu wenig Platz.Ich muss dann mit den Händen die Dropouts ganz leicht zur Seite drücken damit das Rad so drauf geht.
Ich werde hier echt langsam verrückt,will doch nur mit Pegs fahren...


----------



## R.C. (28. September 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Du ich hab den Werks-Spacer benutzt,guck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut. Also ist das Rad nicht Aussermittig, sondern schief. Gerade kriegst du es, indem du es gerade reinschraubst. Jetzt gibst du die beiden Beilagen zwischen Mutter und Peg (damit dort ncihts schief wird) und fixierst das Rad irgendwie (Keile) oder klopfst es am Peg mit z.B.  einem Hammer nach hinten/vorne bis es gerade in den Dropouts steht.


----------



## nafetz (28. September 2017)

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass die Nabe nicht komplett ins Ausfallende geschoben wird, oder? Durch die horizontalen Ausfallenden kann man die Kettenspannung einstellen aber eben auch das Rad gerade stellen... Auf deinem Bild müsste man eigentlich nur das linke Peg bisschen nach hinten ziehen (bei fester rechter Seite). 
Ich mach das bei mir immer so: erst die rechte Seite festziehen, so dass die Kettenspannung passt und dann am Reifen ziehen so dass das Rad mittig steht (bzw. bisschen mehr da er sich nach dem loslassen wieder ein wenig zurückzieht), dann die linke Seite zuknallen, dann den Reifen erst loslassen.
Und ob da jetzt ein paar mm Spielraum sind bzw. wenn du den Rahmen von Hand ein bisschen aufbiegen musst ist komplett egal.


----------



## D0wnhill (28. September 2017)

@nafetz Das ist mir bewusst Bro,auf jeden Fall !
Ich habe es aber jetzt in wirklichen allen Positionen probiert,mit komplett in die Dropouts,mittig und auch relativ weit hinten.
Immer wenn ich es dann richtig fest ziehe ergibt sich diese Neigung zur Antriebsseite...
Die letzten Versuche waren nur am Rahmen,alles ab und rumprobiert.

@R.C. tausend Dank nochmal für all die Tipps...ohne dich wäre ihc komplett aufgeschmissen und wüsste auch nicht was ich noch versuchen kann...

Also habe es gerade versucht wie Du sagst.Problem Nr.1) wenn ich die Beilagen / Spacer in die Pegs unter die Mutter lege wird es sehr eng bei der Aufnahme,sprich selbst fest angezogen ist die Mutter gerade mal knapp zur Häfte über der Male-Axle.
Problem Nr.2) ich bekomme es im Ansatz hin dann das Rad relativ mittig zu montieren,aber selbst wenn ich ne Art Keil ( Habe diverse Holzstücke aber nicht keilförmig ) dazwischen lege und dann fest ziehe,beugt es sich wieder wenn ich die entferne.


----------



## D0wnhill (28. September 2017)

Juuuuungs........ich liebe euch beide,no homo...aber besonders @R.C. ￼￼￼
Kann euch gar nicht sagen wie happy und dankbar ich bin !!!

Die Lösung war doch nur 1 Beilage / Spacer auf der Antriebsseite direkt hinter der Nabe,genau wie du davor empfohlen hattest @R.C.
Nur beim ersten Versuch hatte ich aber keinen Keil verwendet beim festziehen.Und durch den Post von @nafetz bin ich nochmal ins Grübeln gekommen bezüglich der Beilagen auf beiden Seiten.Dachte mir das kann nicht stimmen weil die Kräfte die das Rad schief stellen ja nur von einer Seite ausgehen,bzw Spannung erzeugen.

Dann hab ich gerade wie gesagt nochmal kurz mit Beilage direkt hinter Nabe,dann Overguard und dann Peg + Mutter probiert und mit einem passenden Keil ( Hab nen Zangengriff genommen der perfekt sitzt  ) deutlich fixiert.

Ich freu mich so derbe das bike jetzt zusammenbauenen zu können und zu fahren !
Mit Kette dran wird das hoffentlich nicht zu fummelig...


----------



## R.C. (29. September 2017)

Passt, freut mich!


----------



## D0wnhill (29. September 2017)

@R.C.tausend Dank nochmal,ich weiß echt nicht was ich ohne Deine Support & Hilfe gemacht hätte 
Jetzt gehts ans zusammen schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

